# Record Number of Black People In USA NOT in Labor Force



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Over 12 Million Black People in the USA are not in the labor force. That is a HUGE percentage given that Black People in the US make up less than 15% of the total population of approx 310 million Americans.

obama has done nothing for Black People, the democrat party has done nothing for Black People in the US. Why do Black People in the US continue to vote democrat (latest stats show over 90% vote democrat).

Are they stupid, lazy or mentally ill: and do they really believe that "free stuff" from the government is better than working and earning through the free market? I'm beginning to believe that the many black people in America fall under these categories as they are doing nothing to prove otherwise.

Where am I going wrong here?

Record 12,202,000 Black Americans Not in Labor Force | CNS News


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We will both be called racist for even uttering what you said, . . . and at the same time if you look at the numbers on a grander scale, . . . you see this:

US population... 310 million or so.

Black population... 39 million or so.

12 million out work, another 1 million in jails and prisons.

That's one in three not working at all.

How does the Labor Department come up with 11% or so black unemployment when the real rate should be 33%+?

AND, . . . when you take out the kids too young to work, . . . and the elderly, . . . the number swells even greater.

I think there are two things working against anyone getting "gainful employment", . . . one being the ease with which the system can be scammed, . . . and the second being the logic of:

* "Why should I work for $8.00 an hour when I can get a handout of $6.00 an hour, . . . making working only worth $2.00 an hour?" *

Until a serious effort is made to force those capable of working, . . . to go to work, . . . it will not change. I'm all in favor of lining up everyone who is 18 years of age or older, . . . in the welfare system, . . . giving em a bag and a stick, . . . putting them to cleaning up the roadways, . . . volunteering at hospitals, . . . doing some of the unskilled / clerical tasks required at all levels of government, universities, charities, etc.

They get to stay in the system only if they log in and complete a set number of hours each week. Don't show up, . . . get kicked off the system.

The old adage of "he who will not work, shall not eat" is not only Bible preaching and sound, . . . it is one of the founding principles that made this country so great. We need to get back there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Sir Mr Dwight, I will surely be called a racist by some on this forum. But I, unlike those who will call me a racist, have actually employed and given opportunity to Americans, many of them black Americans.

I was an owner of a Material Distribution business. We delivered heavy materials to jobsites using big trucks and strong men. I employed both black and white men usually ranging in age from 18 to 40 years old. Out of the many black men that I employed only 2 (about 10% of the black workers) came to work on time, did the job well and gave me no problems. Most of the black employees were eventually fired due to various reasons but usually due to not being able to come to work on time or attempted theft. One thing that surprised me was that every black employee that I had (except the 2 that I noted earlier) had no problem coming to me mid-week and asking me to "loan" them money until payday. I found that very strange. I never had a white employee ask me that. 

Of the white men that I employed, I rarely had to fire them, but the trend was that the younger men would quit when they found out how hard the work was. But they usually made it to work on time and I never caught one attempting to steal from me. 

It was an eye opening experience.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They should listen to Zo! Watch this video.

The Reasons Why Democrats Are the Party of Slavery and Victimization | Z...:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A recent video of what some of these folks do with their time since they are not working;

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...resorts-world-casino-queens-article-1.2173208


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

They, with help from an enabling government, have for 50+ years changed their culture to one where education, marriage, work, and being responsible for their own actions are not values they possess. But they are not alone. Whites and Hispanics are heading way but are a few decades behind. How do you reverse this without civil upheaval?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

But...But....Guys. This has to be all wrong! The boob in Washington is black and he was supposed to fix this!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dwight55 you have hit the nail on the head. Biblical principles applied to everyone as you have stated would go a long way to cure what ales this nation. There are just too many with their mouths open and their hands out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> But...But....Guys. This has to be all wrong! The boob in Washington is black and he was supposed to fix this!


He is half black as well as half assed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir Mr Dwight, I will surely be called a racist by some on this forum. But I, unlike those who will call me a racist, have actually employed and given opportunity to Americans, many of them black Americans.
> 
> I was an owner of a Material Distribution business. We delivered heavy materials to jobsites using big trucks and strong men. I employed both black and white men usually ranging in age from 18 to 40 years old. Out of the many black men that I employed only 2 (about 10% of the black workers) came to work on time, did the job well and gave me no problems. Most of the black employees were eventually fired due to various reasons but usually due to not being able to come to work on time or attempted theft. One thing that surprised me was that every black employee that I had (except the 2 that I noted earlier) had no problem coming to me mid-week and asking me to "loan" them money until payday. I found that very strange. I never had a white employee ask me that.
> 
> ...


I have found the exact same thing as a supervisor and now manager in the wholesale building materials distribution industry. Middle aged black men are usually good employees, however the twenty-ish ones were generally unreliable and damaged a lot of product through carelessness.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Our Warehouse Manager is black. A good guy and capable at his job. He and I got to talking one day about money and how I got started. He was amazed to learn I started where he was. Working in warehouse and the docks in Chicago some 30-35 years ago. I told him I worked my way up to manager, inside sales and then outside sales. ( Whith a few, less then spectacula,r jobs in between ) Then I mentioned that he could follow the same path as I did. All it is is knowing the product, a little technique, and talking. ( I was simplifying ) He then said no way. He would have to prove himself every day. Produce sales, Meetings all week, endless reports, work weekends, and evenings. He didn't want to have to do that. I just nodded my head and walked away. He said everything I needed to know. That's why he complains about not having money and why I make 4 times his salary.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The African American community is the glowing example of thr entitlement class. They don't care about jobs they care about taking from the working and giving to them. Hispanics are next.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The African American community is the glowing example of thr entitlement class. They don't care about jobs they care about taking from the working and giving to them. Hispanics are next.


No, upbringing is the key. In my experience, those A/A's who were raised in a faith based home and were encouraged to do well in school will end up in the middle class.
To paint all black people with a broad brush is the same as saying all white people are the same as poor, uneducated white trash.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Over 12 Million Black People in the USA are not in the labor force. That is a HUGE percentage given that Black People in the US make up less than 15% of the total population of approx 310 million Americans.
> 
> obama has done nothing for Black People, the democrat party has done nothing for Black People in the US. Why do Black People in the US continue to vote democrat (latest stats show over 90% vote democrat).
> 
> ...


Why would they work? Their President tells them that he'll just take money from others that do work and give it to them.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, upbringing is the key. In my experience, those A/A's who were raised in a faith based home and were encouraged to do well in school will end up in the middle class.
> To paint all black people with a broad brush is the same as saying all white people are the same as poor, uneducated white trash.


You are exactly right, but you failed to mention another HUGE influence on whether or not children, regardless of tint, become productive adults............the lack of fathers/dads in their lives. This is particularly true in the black community, but it is an increasingly big problem in the white community too.

Single parent households are the BIGGEST reason why today's young adults are not fully "developed" and have totally different sets of values than us older people do.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As a white retired American there is very little I can do to solve the black problems they have brought upon themselves and at this point in my life I'm not even going to try. To many now think they are owed something because of slavery that they could care less what anyone says now. They are there own worst enemy and the government and to many do gooders think they can fix it by passing some stupid laws. The blacks are as bad as the police with they're thin blue line trying protect themselves from themselves just like the government that will police themselves. Never gonna happen or work. You can't make some one do something they don't want or know how to do. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink. Blacks are going to have to fix themselves.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Single parent households are the BIGGEST reason why today's young adults are not fully "developed" and have totally different sets of values than us older people do."



"No, upbringing is the key. In my experience, those A/A's who were raised in a faith based home and were encouraged to do well in school will end up in the middle class."

These are correct. No argument or plea changes it.

"To paint all black people with a broad brush is the same as saying all white people are the same as poor, uneducated white trash."

It seems to me this is the goal. To cause all to abandon discernment and reason as well as disabling their ability to class unite and thereby then citizen unite. If leaders can't lead, people aren't led...

But, I have gotten a note I doubt I can bear from someone I like. The contents say "smaller doses of yourself" and so a sign that to do other things awhile.

If I seem outraged and frightened it's because tribe will not have enough to get far away and hide after all (funny how that stuff goes) and that means I live in a free fire zone with no constitution and instead of a great ****** general called "greg", something else is gonna get us and make us decide whether we must, or just push the button and blow whole tribe back to God with hadje at the door.
Plus I'm bored with it too.

Just prep and prep and if it's worthy save it for yourself.
I will put in activity we see if it seems more than usual.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What I said earlier still stands, . . . but I did leave out two very important facts:

Thank you Arthur George Carter, . . . African American, . . . USNavy Chief Petty Officer from Oakland, CA, . . . and Henry Staten, . . . African American, . . . USNavy 2nd class petty officer.

Both were electrician's mates by trade in the Navy, . . . Henry was also a civilian electrician, . . . and I never heard either of them use the term African American, . . . it was just simply American, . . . and if you couldn't see they were black, . . . you would never have known it.

They taught me what I know about electricity, . . . also gave me a great education in the practical sense of how to be a man, an honest man, a moral man, an ethical man, . . . and I will always be thankful to God that they came into my life when they did, . . . because that was when I needed them.

I'm hoping that when I walk into Heaven, . . . they are both there, . . . it won't quite be as good without them.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What isn't being said is all the work the non working create by they're destructive behavior. Lots of construction and painting jobs when they get done doing they're thing. It's just to bad they never have to ay for any of it.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

This is a complex issue. The labor participation rate overall is reaching record low levels but the starkness of the reality is most apparent in the black community. However the answer is not telling people to just go to work. It's putting the cart before the horse. I agree the government shares a major portion of the blame. However the solution is simply not voting Republican. This is also a societal/generational/moral/spiritual issue. We who are concerned need to do our part by speaking the truth in love, helping people where we can and pointing the people we meet to the only hope for all of us, Jesus Christ. Behavior is driven by morals and character. We need to go back to the beginning.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

DadofTheFamily said:


> This is a complex issue. The labor participation rate overall is reaching record low levels but the starkness of the reality is most apparent in the black community. However the answer is not telling people to just go to work. It's putting the cart before the horse. I agree the government shares a major portion of the blame. However the solution is simply not voting Republican. This is also a societal/generational/moral/spiritual issue. We who are concerned need to do our part by speaking the truth in love, helping people where we can and pointing the people we meet to the only hope for all of us, Jesus Christ. Behavior is driven by morals and character. We need to go back to the beginning.


Sounds great, but do you really think you will live long enough to see someone, especially a white person going into a low income area and a black area to boot and be accepted and listened to? Would you listen to a government rep coming around telling you how they are there to help and believe a word they said. How would you talk to a bunch of gang bangers(of any color) and get through to them so they will change they're lives and go get a "real" job / work. If your not giving out lots of cash, food, cell phones or drugs you will get a lot of angry trash talk and if your lucky you won't get the crap beat out of you or killed. You may as well speak a foreign language for all the good it will do, it's not like it hasn't been tried before and we can see how well it's worked so far. I'd really like to know what you would say / tell them!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

It equates to white missionaries going to Africa for more than a hundred years and how's that working?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Record number not in the labor force ... where's my "shocked face" when I need it?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> It equates to white missionaries going to Africa for more than a hundred years and how's that working?


Well, if you don't count the number of mass murders, kidnapings, muslime jihad's, wasted American aid, outbreaks of Ebola and somila pirates, things are going great. That last thing was a lie but you get my drift I think. How are the gold mines in southern africa doing, should I buy gold?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Whare I work is a young black guy who is also going to collage to learn auto repair. This kid is definitely in the minority but he shows up and does his job. This country needs more like him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> Sounds great, but do you really think you will live long enough to see someone, especially a white person going into a low income area and a black area to boot and be accepted and listened to? Would you listen to a government rep coming around telling you how they are there to help and believe a word they said. How would you talk to a bunch of gang bangers(of any color) and get through to them so they will change they're lives and go get a "real" job / work. If your not giving out lots of cash, food, cell phones or drugs you will get a lot of angry trash talk and if your lucky you won't get the crap beat out of you or killed. You may as well speak a foreign language for all the good it will do, it's not like it hasn't been tried before and we can see how well it's worked so far. I'd really like to know what you would say / tell them!


I did not see where DadofTheFamily say anything about that being a job for white people to do. Or did you automatically assume he is white? 
The answers to the problems you state lie in the black community, and in Jacksonville, Florida that community is making progress through a united effort between clergy, police, and regular citizens.
The average black person wants the same things the average white person does, a safe community, a decent job, nice things. But the fact is, trashy unlawful welfare sucking people come in all colors, yes even white people too.
And there are people of color who post on Prepper Forum too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have worked in the inner city getting some pretty destitute people back to church. It didn't always solve their problems but it at least showed then that someone actually cared what happened to them.
We mostly worked with addicts and prostitutes and they were greeted and treated just like the rest of the congregation. (I did sometimes wonder if any of the congregation knew them professionally but never asked).

It wasn't the most rewarding work because most of them figured they already had one foot in hell and that there was no help for them. We did get some converts and got them out of "the hood" and on the road to decent jobs and education.


----------

